# How To Find Faucet Stems, Seats, and Cartridges



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Lets face it, repairing faucets can ruin a day when you spend a ridiculous amount of time identifying and locating the parts. When you go to a job and the parts needed are in your truck stock or commonly available you make money...

But as soon as you start spending an excessive amount of time pouring through catalogs and searching online you are watching your profit heading for a loss which is why us flat rate guys charge a healthy amount for changing out even an easy faucet repair. It does even out and the better you are at finding those tough ones the better off you'll be...

This forum is a great resource for those ones that the ID is kicking your azz...

There are some posts that I and others know right away...

Others are a bit tougher and if you don't post enough info we'll just look at it and lose interest in about 2 seconds and move on...

If you post enough info we'll take the challenge and spend some time on it.

I would suggest at a minimum the following photos in the post:

A picture before any disassembly.
A picture with the handles and trim plate (if applicable) removed.
Pictures showing the underside of the faucet or valve in the wall.
A picture of the stem or cartridge next to a ruler.
A picture of the seat(s) (if applicable).
Pictures of any logo's or numbers on parts.

If you post all of that information you are pretty much guaranteed an ID...

Now... A few resources which if you have them on a laptop, or tablet in your truck could help you ID parts...

*I'd suggest downloading & saving the Catalog PDF's at the following websites:*

http://arpny.com/catalog.html

http://www.kissler.com/products.html


*Other online resources:*

http://www.nyrpcorp.com/

http://www.lockeplumbing.com/

If you strike out at all of those resources you are in deep doo doo and should probably be thinking about replacement....


----------



## The Plumber Man (Sep 27, 2015)

Useful info... Hats off to you sir...


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

That's why I dig this place...Thanks Red! :thumbup:


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

...


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Great tip for the DIYers that visit here. This thread belongs in Terry Loves site.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Good point that I usually forget about. Moved it to the business lounge if that's ok with the higher ups.

And for those without access, start contributing.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumber said:


> Great tip for the DIYers that visit here. This thread belongs in Terry Loves site.


Glad to help you out plumber...


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Lol


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Figured I would clip this section from what I posted so that those without access to the other area can see. This part won't help a HO or DIYer.



chonkie said:


> Another tip as far as the pics go, sometimes someone will key in on some small detail that you might not think would help. Example on this recent one ... if the pic of the valve without the trim had a blue and red plastic nut up top, my 1st immediate thought would have been Andre Collection because they also have that similar style trim with the dot on the escutcheons and spout as well as the grooves in the handles/escutcheons. Only difference I know of is the nuts they use are colored plastic. Now that's an obscure brand around here.


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm really digging the Stem Finder app.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

theplumbinator said:


> I'm really digging the Stem Finder app.


 Mine hasn't been working. I used that all the time when I first downloaded it


----------



## jonrobbin (Jun 15, 2015)

Thanks, Redwood. I'll get more pictures and post. I'll check out those websites, too.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

In my day, a Stem App was a Sexauer catalog


----------



## Tony b (Aug 31, 2016)

I can only think of 1 faucet worth rebuilding. T&S brss. All others need to be scrapped. Might be a couple of shower valves I'd consider rebuilding Symmons. And moen. The rest is a waste of time and money


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Tony b said:


> I can only think of 1 faucet worth rebuilding. T&S brss. All others need to be scrapped. Might be a couple of shower valves I'd consider rebuilding Symmons. And moen. The rest is a waste of time and money


Thanks for the insight.


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Bump


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

moonapprentice said:


> Bump


I know, tony b bumped it.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Tony b said:


> Might be a couple of shower valves I'd consider rebuilding Symmons. And moen. The rest is a waste of time and money


Yeah, much better to cut tile or stone and install a new valve with a hoaky smitty plate than to change a cartridge. :thumbsup:


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Where da Red?


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

fixitright said:


> Where da Red?



He left awhile back.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

rwh said:


> He left awhile back.


What a shame.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

rwh said:


> He left awhile back.


He had a lot of knowledge and kept a lot of conversations going, I miss that guy.

I might catch some heat, but I'm starting to miss his arch nemesis Plumber also.


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

Asswood strikes again...


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

Forget looking up anything the moment I got to start looking something up at the moment it ain't worth it.. we got one place here on Long Island Island replacement faucets if they don't get it or if they can order it I ain't doing it we take the pot off it seems like it's an interesting piece we bring it there if they got it we buy it if they can order it we don't get it waste my time with that catalog crap American Standard POS


----------

